# www.currencyfair.com



## OnDeBanks (17 May 2010)

There was a write up about these guys in the Examiner today.  Seems like a good idea.  Had a quick look and €1 will buy you £0.8525 compared to the spot rate of £0.854839 (from xe.com).  This might improve if they get more registered users.  I hope they can make it work, banks can be extortionate when it comes to foreign exchange rates and fees.  The site was down for a while earlier which doesn't augur well though.

I've no affiliation with currencyfair.


----------



## thespecialon (17 May 2010)

wow this looks like a great idea ill definetly use this...Bank rates are a complete joke..
If any1 has any experience of this positive or negative please post as ill be looking to buy some AUS dollars on it in the next few months


----------



## Sunny (17 May 2010)

Interesting idea.


----------



## ccraig (18 May 2010)

Also check www.currency.ie


----------



## eddie10 (20 May 2010)

I was been on to these guys as well as i'm looking to transfer some Hugarian Huf accross from Hungary to Ireland after the hopeful sale of an apartment.Bit wary as they are a start up business though so  if anyone has used them on here already, a recommendation would go a long way...


----------



## reynolds (28 May 2010)

*have used currency.ie*

have used currency.ie, they're not new and are irish


----------



## fto (2 Jun 2010)

check out www.currencyexchange-advice.com for information how the currency exchange process works


----------



## eddie10 (7 Aug 2010)

I have just recently sold an apartment in Budapest and got currencyfair to transfer the funds over. Have to say the ease they put me at was incredible, as to me anyway it was a relatively large sum of money been transferred. The transfer was incredible quick and efficient and we were instructed where the money was at all stages. Compared to any of the banks their rate was exceptional and we saved a fair bit by using them. I would highly recommend them to anyone looking for a transfer(s) of any currency. I have no affiliation with Currencyfair...Just a very satisfied customer.


----------

